# ChiliGREEN Mobilitas OZ0806 oder MSI GT780DXR-i7810BLW7H



## StefanW12345 (21. Dezember 2011)

Habe heute ein hammer Notebook entdeckt und wolte eure meinung wissen entweder das chiliGREEN OZ0806 (Preis ist Hammer) oder doch ein MSI GT780DXR-i7810BLW7H  oder andere Marke?
Wäre ein Großer Qualität unterschied zwischen den beiden. 
Gehäuse schaut komplett gleich aus.

chiliGREEN OZ0806                1299€
MSI GT780DXR-i7810BLW7H   1499€


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2011)

naja, es ist ja erst für KW2 angekündigt, und dann auch nur von einem einzigen Shop - da muss man eh noch abwarten. Für Deutschland zB ist das nicht gelistet.

Und die ist hoffentlich klar, dass Du da mit nem PC für 600-700€ schon besser bedient wärst in Sachen Spieleleistung?


----------



## StefanW12345 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe einen guten rechner aber brauch für 1 Jahr ein gutes Notebook da ich dann selten zu hausen bin wo der rechner steht.
Bei einen Vertrauten händler bei mir in der nähe bekommt in, in der KW 1 schon.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2011)

Und reicht Dir dann nicht eines für um die 800€? Dann spielst Du halt "nur" in Mittel statt auf High. Sieht bei etlichen Spielen sowieso kaum anders aus, erst recht nicht bei nur 15-17 Zoll    Die mobile GTX 570 ist ja auch deutlich schwächer als eine Desktop-570er. Du kannst ja auch mal hier SPielebenchmarks schauen, immer jeweils weiter unten bei den Links: die 555m NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  und als VErgleich die 570m NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  - denn Notebooks mit ner 555 gibt es schon ab 700€, da ist echt dir Frage, ob eines mit ner 570m wirklich den Aufpreis wert ist. Unter 1000€ gibt es auch noch zB eine 460m NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Guck auch mal hier Notebooks für Weihnachtsfest: Laptops zum Spielen von 450 bis 1.600 Euro - Kaufberatung Notebooks: Modelle zwischen 900 und 1600 Euro und Tabelle 


Ansonsten musst Du ja so oder so erstmal warten, ob und wann das chilligreen lieferbar sein wird - ggf gibt es dann auch noch weitere Alternativen. Grad um Weihnachten rum tut sich auch oft mal was.


----------



## StefanW12345 (21. Dezember 2011)

Möchte ihn nach 1 jahr wieder gut weiter verkaufen da der chiligreen schon eine ssd und eine gtx 570m auf 17zoll wird das sicher leicht gehen.
In der selben Ausstattungs Kategorie sin alle um 200€ teurer.
Möchte schon eine gtx 570 das ich keine zu krassen unterschied zu meinen Stand pc habe.
Das Geld von 1299€ ist es mir wert wenn die Verarbeitung und leistung passt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2011)

Grad beim Wiederverklauf könnte allerdings dieser eher unbekannte Hersteller (ich kannte den nur von Billigst-PC-Zubehör und externen HDD usw., die man beim Penny Markt oder Netto bekommen kann) ein Hindernis sein und den Wert wiederum runterziehen, das solltest Du auch bedenken - außer der Hersteller entpuppt sich als Geheimtipp und ist in nem Jahr verbreitet sehr bekannt.


----------



## StefanW12345 (22. Dezember 2011)

Habe heute nochmal im netz durch geguckt und entdeckt das die Notebook von Schenker P711, Medion ERAZER X781, MSI GT780DXR-i7810BLW7H und das Chiligreen OZ0806 fast gleich sind vom Gehäuse.
Mann wird da kaum einen unterschied merken oder doch?
Bin immer noch vom Ciligreen OZ0806 überzeugt was würdet ihr mir empfehlen.​


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2011)

Die Gehäuse werden dann vermutlich diese Clevo-Barebones sein. Allgemein ist halt nur die Frage, ob Du das "Risiko" eingehen willst, bei einem scheinbar nicht-etabliertem Hersteller zu kaufen. Ansonsten rein von der Leistrung her isses für den Preis gut, FALLS es nicht dann im Januar, wenn das Notebook verfügbar sein soll, auch andere Modelle für so einen Preis gibt


----------



## mySN.de (23. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Gehäuse werden dann vermutlich diese Clevo-Barebones sein.



Hi!

Das Barebone ist nicht von Clevo. Es handelt sich um ein MSI-Chassis.
Die Geräte sind wieder ab KW2 verfügbar.

Bis nach der CeBit wird sich auch am Preis nicht viel ändern.

MfG


----------



## StefanW12345 (23. Dezember 2011)

Habe ihn bei meinen Händler mal Bestellen lassen das ich ihn mir mal ansehen kann wie die Verarbeitung ist und dan werde ich micht entscheiden.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2011)

mySN.de schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Das Barebone ist nicht von Clevo. Es handelt sich um ein MSI-Chassis.
> Die Geräte sind wieder ab KW2 verfügbar.
> ...


 
ah, wusste nicht, dass MSI inzwischen auch Gahäuse "weiterverkauft"    es ging mir aber eh nur um die Tatsache, dass es halt ein Barebone vom gleichem Hersteller sein wird - egal ob nun MSI oder Clevo


----------

